# catering software reviews?



## danib (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a consulting client considering Caterease,

I've searched forums for various reviews over the years, but there's not much current about what people are using and love/hate.

All of _my_ professional planning has been done with Mastercook, Excel, and lots of pencils. Pretty effective for small-scale planning and costing, but this client needs the ability to directly code labor and other expenses to jobs/clients/admin, and it sure would make it easier for me to help analyze financials with them!

Your thoughts?


----------

